# How many of y'all have ran into this tsip fan?



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

The funny part is I have ran into hundreds if not thousands of tshirt fans like this. They are just too darn funny.


----------



## fishinKat (Aug 17, 2010)

That is fantastic! Lots of TU sidewalk alumni around for sure!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

bluewateraggie said:


> The funny part is I have ran into hundreds if not thousands of tshirt fans like this. They are just too darn funny.


you realize that Deke here is the person that created that?


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

i can't stand the vato's in texas that could neaver get in to TU ,or any where but the TDC or the county jail , but sport the gear , that to me just shows how TU recrutes from the getto / barrio / dregs of the world , the ncaa should adite the program , NOT SOUR GRAPES , JUST MY 2CT , GO HORN FROGS / TCU


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Not being a Texas fan, that was kinda funny........


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Blah, blah, blah. Come talk to me when Aggie wins something.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Super Douche


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> you realize that Deke here is the person that created that?


Didn't know that, but I knew we have a few cartoonist on the bluewater board so it doesn't surprise me. I am in no way knocking any university on this one. I am knocking the tshirt fan that is so present for all the winning universities. The dont seem to be around when their tshirt team at the time is struggling to win to have a plus 500 record. 
At the same time it is funny how the short horns seem to have the most tshirt fans since vy won in pasadena.
While we are talking about tsips, i in the beginning of the season predicted they would loose 3 games this season. Not saying who. Just that it is there.
As an AGGIE, I am praying for an undefeated season--long prayer--. But in reality for this season 8-4 is good improvement for what is still a young team.
For now heres to every fan having their team win every game except when they play the Fighting Texas Aggies and the millions, and I mean millions of legitimate 12th man fans around the world.


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

batmaninja said:


> Super Douche


Now that's funny! Whats he gonna do when they have a couple bad years and are struggling?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Heck, I'm a TexasEx (Class of 1986) and I don't have much use for bandwagoners. Growing up in west Houston (Spring Branch), most everyone I knew and grew up with were Aggies. I moved out of state in 2000 for 9 years and when I came home, suddenly everyone is wearing UT gear. Seems kind of silly to me as most of these people couldn't get into HCC, much less UT or A&M. I had to deal with similar **** when I was exiled in Ohio. Every graduate of "Joe's Lube Stop and Community College" who was an Ohio State fan would get in my face about being a UT fan. I had to explain the fact that I actually _graduated_ from the school for which I cheered. Sadly, most of them couldn't understand....

I did learn one other thing as well while in exile: I may not be an Aggie fan while home in Texas, but north of the Red and/or east of the Sabine, I'll have your back. We are TEXANS first and foremost, Longhorns, Aggies, Red Raiders, etc. second.

Besides, we need to join forces against the real evil in this world, OU (or as we call it "The Best Texans Money Can Buy")


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

fishinKat said:


> That is fantastic! Lots of TU sidewalk alumni around for sure!


You get a bunch of bandwagon fans when you win. It's really a pretty simple formula.

If ATM or Baylor or anybody else would put up the W's we'd see the same thing with their gear.

How many Rice fans crawled out from under the woodwork when they won the college world series ? Academy couldnt keep the hats on the shelf


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

That was hilarious.


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

*That is what I am talking about*



Worm Drowner said:


> Heck, I'm a TexasEx (Class of 1986) and I don't have much use for bandwagoners. Growing up in west Houston (Spring Branch), most everyone I knew and grew up with were Aggies. I moved out of state in 2000 for 9 years and when I came home, suddenly everyone is wearing UT gear. Seems kind of silly to me as most of these people couldn't get into HCC, much less UT or A&M. I had to deal with similar **** when I was exiled in Ohio. Every graduate of "Joe's Lube Stop and Community College" who was an Ohio State fan would get in my face about being a UT fan. I had to explain the fact that I actually _graduated_ from the school for which I cheered. Sadly, most of them couldn't understand....
> 
> I did learn one other thing as well while in exile: I may not be an Aggie fan while home in Texas, but north of the Red and/or east of the Sabine, I'll have your back. We are TEXANS first and foremost, Longhorns, Aggies, Red Raiders, etc. second.
> 
> Besides, we need to join forces against the real evil in this world, OU (or as we call it "The Best Texans Money Can Buy"


Being a fan of a school is one thing, but attending, graduating from, and being a fan of said university is different. Guys, you cant knock aggies because we are aggies from beginning to end. We want all State of Texas teams to win unless you are playing against our Texas team. Why? Because we are Texans. Home of Friday night football. And in many years home of the best players in the country. 
Again, Im not knocking any university, tshirt fans are everywhere and they are funny and when someone creates a cartoon that is so true in many ways it is funny. Hell the characters in the cartoon are a tsip and a red raider.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

What was funny was how the Tech fan/alum almost immediately goes into name calling excuse mode with the added bonus of "my <fill in the blank> is better than yours".

Which is better?


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

Stumpgrinder said:


> You get a bunch of bandwagon fans when you win. It's really a pretty simple formula.
> 
> If ATM or Baylor or anybody else would put up the W's we'd see the same thing with their gear.
> 
> How many Rice fans crawled out from under the woodwork when they won the college world series ? Academy couldnt keep the hats on the shelf


I'll protest that. In the early 90's when the Ags were stomping mud holes in stadiums every where, here in good ole San Antonio you couldnt even find an academy that had a rack that at one time held an aTm item. Its always been tshirt city here. Now Spring Branch, as was stated in another post, is West Campus aTm on 281. Throw New Braunsfels in that category also.


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

Its, beer thirty. Better let my employees go home so I can get to College Station for Yell Practice.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

No offense taken here, BWAggie. Hope we both have great seasons! :cheers:

"Now Spring Branch, as was stated in another post, is West Campus aTm on 281."

Actually, I graduated from Northbrook (back when it was decent)....our colors are maroon & white.


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

Me too. Tired of the SEC being crowned the best conference. Its old and our players in texas on texas teams are better. JMHO.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

bluewateraggie said:


> Didn't know that, but I knew we have a few cartoonist on the bluewater board so it doesn't surprise me. I am in no way knocking any university on this one. _*I am knocking the tshirt fan that is so present for all the winning universities. The dont seem to be around when their tshirt team at the time is struggling to win to have a plus 500 record.
> At the same time it is funny how the short horns seem to have the most tshirt fans since vy won in pasadena.*_
> While we are talking about tsips, i in the beginning of the season predicted they would loose 3 games this season. Not saying who. Just that it is there.
> As an AGGIE, I am praying for an undefeated season--long prayer--. But in reality for this season 8-4 is good improvement for what is still a young team.
> For now heres to every fan having their team win every game except when they play the Fighting Texas Aggies and the millions, and I mean millions of legitimate 12th man fans around the world.


I can see how an Aggie would be struggling to understand this concept. It really has been a long time since you guys won anything :biggrin:

Hook 'em


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

Aw come on. You can do better than that. "been along time since aggies have won anything." That may be a fact on the football field as of late. Other sports well your in denial. Give me a good aggie joke about light bulbs or something original. We can all party on the big pond until thanksgiving. Let's try getting along and laugh at some of the idiot tshirt fans and catch some big fish. Gig'em, hook 'em, wreck 'em and most important tight lines.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

bluewateraggie said:


> Didn't know that, but I knew we have a few cartoonist on the bluewater board so it doesn't surprise me. I am in no way knocking any university on this one. I am knocking the tshirt fan that is so present for all the winning universities. The dont seem to be around when their tshirt team at the time is struggling to win to have a plus 500 record.
> At the same time it is funny how the short horns seem to have the most tshirt fans since vy won in pasadena.
> While we are talking about tsips, i in the beginning of the season predicted they would loose 3 games this season. Not saying who. Just that it is there.
> As an AGGIE, I am praying for an undefeated season--long prayer--. But in reality for this season 8-4 is good improvement for what is still a young team.
> For now heres to every fan having their team win every game except when they play the Fighting Texas Aggies and the millions, and I mean millions of legitimate 12th man fans around the world.


What exactly is a "legitimate" fan?

I didn't go to Texas, but have been a huge fan of them since I was a little kid.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Hee Hee


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I always get a laugh out of people who associate their favorite school by the football team success. Being an Aggie alumni and one that was raised in a 'maroon and white' house, I learned along time ago that besides my obvious family bias towards A&M, I learned about the traditions that have kept the school strong since 1876. The things that Aggies learn about and do as Aggies from "Howdy Bibs" to "Silver Taps". I've been to Aggie Muster (4/21) in as many countries around the World as I have states in the Great USA. Things like on the night of Sliver Taps, the whole campus goes lights out and Ags show up at the Admin building out of respect for the fallen Ags (Here.) The Corps of Cadets, The Fightin' Texas Aggie Band, The Ross Volunteers, The Yell Leaders are all part of the traditions that help to bond Ags. If you've been there or been around Ags anywhere, you know about the Aggie Network, the biggest fraternity in the world.

So when someone says 'when they win something I'll be a fan' or whatever bs, I just laugh a little. From the outside looking in you cant' understand it and from the inside looking out, you can't explain it. "Oh some may boast a prowess boast of the school they think so grand, but there's a spirit that ne'er be told..."


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

bluewateraggie said:


> Aw come on. You can do better than that. "been along time since aggies have won anything." That may be a fact on the football field as of late. Other sports well your in denial. Give me a good aggie joke about light bulbs or something original. We can all party on the big pond until thanksgiving. Let's try getting along and laugh at some of the idiot tshirt fans and catch some big fish. Gig'em, hook 'em, wreck 'em and most important tight lines.


ok, I'll bite. Exactly what have you won lately besides soccer and I think track?


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll chew a little.. my blood bleds orange thur thick or thin times.But nothing get's me more pumped than going to Kyle field and whooping some maroon and white.....ya'll know what i mean when the shoe's on the other foot......just sayin:dance:


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Not an aggie here,*

but a hugh admirer! My son is an aggie and was in the corps, was the fish drill team commander his freshman year, and played rugby for them. He and his local aggie friends organize an aggie bonfire here in Austin each year, and does it to fund scholarships for a couple of friends who died in the collapse of the bonfire. From my observation there is no bond like the aggie bond, clear and simple. I'm a longhorn fan and an aggie fan, one of the few I'm sure, but I graduated from Lamar in Beaumont. My game day shirt has a longhorn on one chest and Texas on the sleeve, and ATM on the other chest and aggies on the sleeve. Gotta love them aggies and longhorns!:cheers::dance:


Bird said:


> I always get a laugh out of people who associate their favorite school by the football team success. Being an Aggie alumni and one that was raised in a 'maroon and white' house, I learned along time ago that besides my obvious family bias towards A&M, I learned about the traditions that have kept the school strong since 1876. The things that Aggies learn about and do as Aggies from "Howdy Bibs" to "Silver Taps". I've been to Aggie Muster (4/21) in as many countries around the World as I have states in the Great USA. Things like on the night of Sliver Taps, the whole campus goes lights out and Ags show up at the Admin building out of respect for the fallen Ags (Here.) The Corps of Cadets, The Fightin' Texas Aggie Band, The Ross Volunteers, The Yell Leaders are all part of the traditions that help to bond Ags. If you've been there or been around Ags anywhere, you know about the Aggie Network, the biggest fraternity in the world.
> 
> So when someone says 'when they win something I'll be a fan' or whatever bs, I just laugh a little. From the outside looking in you cant' understand it and from the inside looking out, you can't explain it. "Oh some may boast a prowess boast of the school they think so grand, but there's a spirit that ne'er be told..."


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

justhookit said:


> ok, I'll bite. Exactly what have you won lately besides soccer and I think track?


Pretty sure we put two holes in mccry's team over the seasons he was there. You may not admit it, but that Thanksgiving game scares the heck out of yall every year. You may beat tceh, owho, and whatever other team, but there is always that chance the Aggies are going to make yall leave that field disappointed. My dad who has just as much orange blood as the rest of yall sips never has fingernails after that game. Chews 'em all off he gets so nervous.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

So...let me get this straight.

Unless you graduated from (fill in the blank) college your not supposed to wear a tee shirt in support of that school ?

My oldest Daughter graduated from A&M in 2005, my youngest Daughter from Texas State in 2010. My son is in his 3rd year at Texas State.

But I didn't graduated from either college, or any college for that matter.

But I can't wear an A&M, or Texas State tee shirt in support of my kids colleges, or in support of my kids ?....if I do I'm just a bandwagon fan, or what was that, a douchbag ?

Wow, after paying all this college tuition, and expenses....you'd think I'd at least get to wear a dang tee shirt.

:headknock


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

somebody slap Bocephus some green i'm all out! Well said.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

LOL, thanks guys I have gotten alot of feedback for that one, most positive, even from Texas guys.



Bocephus said:


> So...let me get this straight.
> 
> Unless you graduated from (fill in the blank) college your not supposed to wear a tee shirt in support of that school ?
> 
> ...


You are not the person I was poking fun at. I would expect you to support them.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

reeltimer.....i got him for ya

I have been a fan of UT before it was cool. My father and i had season tickets since they sucked and went to every game. We gave them up years ago when i could no longer make it to most games with him. I got in to UT.....didnt go as i followed my dads wants/dreams and went and played college ball somewhere else instead of just going to school. Big mistake and by the time i realized it.....going from a private school to a public school i would have had to almost start over as credits wouldnt transfer.

There are numerous aTm alum that i know that cant stand alot of the traditions that the school has. My best friends are aggies and so are a couple of my exes.....we give each other helll but we all know where our loyalty stands. 

What i find extremely hilarious is that blidergarten is used for the entrance into aTm for a ton of its students to get in. The same students that i went to high school with that were not college material and could barely pass anything in high school. aTm has a bunch of great degree programs but the ag science dep and some other departments... for the most part, atleast from what ive seen (as far as graduates) are a joke. There are some great people that actually use those degrees and take it to the fullest....but a bunch of them dont and never will. 

One of my exes is now a lawyer that went there, a couple of other good friends i have went to school there and they have their doctorate and are succeeding in life. Great college if you go into the correct department....pretty much worthless if you go into the wrong or dont use the degree!

Good day and when it comes down to it.....we are all Texans! Gig'em, hook'em, wreck'em, or whatever makes ya happy! Each school has its own drawbacks......


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

Bocephus-- you have earned the right to cheer or wear any shirt you want. Having three kids all getting college education puts you on the a list for parenting and I am hoping all five of mine are avid offshore anglers and complete their college education.
Let me try to clear the air here.
Aggies are born with maroon blood.
Tsippers are born with burnt orange blood.
Red raiders --red and black
Bears--green and yellow
Etc. Etc.
Tshirt fans are born with red blood and it turns to the color of whatever the colors are for the winning team. Example. How many lakers jerseys pop out when the lakers are in the playoffs? Tons. 
My point is, some of us are born and some of us are chameleons that change colors yearly. That's it. Nothing more. I guess since the sips have rivalries with tech and the ags this video rubbed some the wrong way. Think of it like a good aggie joke. Even real ags laugh at a good aggie joke. Seems a lot of people find humor in it.


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

I almost posted the story about the horn tight end and the aggie female equestrian girlfriend but I figured that would be low of me. Still is pretty darn funny. I'm sure y'all have some good jokes and pics coming so let's see them.
I do have one question though. How is the sip vs Wyoming game a better game than ags vs la tech? I am scrolling through the channels and sips have 13 channels airing that game and I am struggling to find the ags anywhere but on Sirius 129.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

bobbyoshay said:


> What i find extremely hilarious is that blidergarten is used for the entrance into aTm for a ton of its students to get in. The same students that i went to high school with that were not college material and could barely pass anything in high school. aTm has a bunch of great degree programs but the ag science dep and some other departments... for the most part, atleast from what ive seen (as far as graduates) are a joke. There are some great people that actually use those degrees and take it to the fullest....but a bunch of them dont and never will.
> 
> One of my exes is now a lawyer that went there, a couple of other good friends i have went to school there and they have their doctorate and are succeeding in life. Great college if you go into the correct department....pretty much worthless if you go into the wrong or dont use the degree!
> 
> Good day and when it comes down to it.....we are all Texans! Gig'em, hook'em, wreck'em, or whatever makes ya happy! Each school has its own drawbacks......


First, awesome on playing ball! My little brother got his ring from playing for alabama last year after walking on.

As far as Blinn goes, those kids that want to go to A&M have to work their butts off. I have a lot of friends that are at Blinn. Quite a few of them were in the military and are trying to get into A&M or SHSU or even t.u. after taking a few semesters there. And it isn't as easy as you think. Some of the professors that teach at A&M make some extra moolah by teaching at Blinn. Kids that don't work their butts off or treat Blinn like a joke end up back at home at a community college or working an arby's. Friends have told me the community colleges around the Houston area, from HCC to Montgomery and a few of the others are a joke compared to the Blinn in Bryan.

As far as the departments, not all AGLS majors are jokes. Maybe some of them are. Shoot, there has to be a major that some the football players can pass at every school :biggrin: Think Vince Young could pass a high school calculus class? Doubtful :rotfl:

And you are right. We are all still Texans. We should act like it, but poking fun at the others is what makes it all worth it in the end!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I know what your saying about t shirt fans. They come out of the wood works for sure. You can almost count the times when a winning teams colors are gunna be sold out. But your reasoning for someone to have a particular college to be a fan of is rediculous. So your saying you have to graduate to be a legitament fan. Nonsense

How do you explain ones support for their pro football/baseball team. Did ya have to play for them or somethin. lol

I think folks have different reasons to cheer for a particular school. Not just cuz they graduated from there. 

Is it ok for me to say that your less of a American than me, if you didn't serve in the military. I served in the USMC. That was my university. I'd tell you to suck my ***, I'll cheer for whoever the he77 I want to be honest. 

The majority of all the fans here have fun with jabbin at each other. But alot off aggie fans just cant take that they aren't cream of the crop and on top. It's really funny to read. I think a true fan of any sport knows that wining teams/universities come and go. No sense in crying over it, the ags will have there moment in the sun again. 1 game can define a winning or losing season for some folks. I love to watch college football. Any team.Those boys play with intensity,hart. The pros could fall to the way side for all I care. They got no hart. It's all about the money for the majority of them.

I also like to see those who have attended a major university, know the traditions and history of the school. My traditions started on November 10th,1775 and Still kicken ***.

So bluewateraggie. I'm from Texas. I went to the Marine Corps. Some community college when i got back home, they have no football team, as neither do th Marines. My sister graduated from UT,my wife has a degree from UT and Tech. Numerous friends graduated from many other schools, including ATM. I have a dilema as you can see. Can I be a fan? Please help me with my dilema lol I'll be at the local Academy with money in hand in the sports clothing section :biggrin:


----------



## hookem1968 (Jun 20, 2010)

Amen Sea Sick ! im a t-shirt fan of the USMC, I appreciate your service,as far as these aggys what a bunch of delusional people. So bluewateraggy you want to clear the air huh ? then why don`t you show your Daddy some respect then ,It`s The University of Texas ,period,now if the only school you feel you can compete with is Tulane University feel free to call them t.u. all you want.Also you wanna know why your school gets no tv time,other than playing ****ty football,who in the world wants watch these fake army guys squeezing thier own nuts on tv,milk man cheerleaders ,and corp turds slobbering on some fat chick everytime yall happen to score,not me. Anyway, I also own a pair of Longhorn crocs,so i guess that makes me a flip flop fan also??paleez.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

UT does have a lot of fans don't they? Graduates and non grads? Being in the hunt for national championships most every year will do that. Folks love to line up behind winners.


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

Come on guys. Legitimate means you don't change the favorite team shirt because they aren't winning anymore. A TSHIRT fan. This is getting ridiculous. Ease the tensions and defense modes. Tshirt fans are everywhere. Sub in your favorite team and their rival in the skit and hopefully you'll understand the humor in this. Geez! Guess the rough seas and lack of fishing has everyone on edge. Let's get out and catch some fish, well after we all route for the winning team, lol.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

The Aggie fashion police are at it again. Every year about this time they're shocked and offended that someone would wear a shirt that they aren't "entitled" to wear. Get a life.

We want EVERYBODY to wear our shirts.

Hook'em


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

aggiemulletboy said:


> First, awesome on playing ball! My little brother got his ring from playing for alabama last year after walking on.
> 
> As far as Blinn goes, those kids that want to go to A&M have to work their butts off. I have a lot of friends that are at Blinn. Quite a few of them were in the military and are trying to get into A&M or SHSU or even t.u. after taking a few semesters there. And it isn't as easy as you think. Some of the professors that teach at A&M make some extra moolah by teaching at Blinn. Kids that don't work their butts off or treat Blinn like a joke end up back at home at a community college or working an arby's. Friends have told me the community colleges around the Houston area, from HCC to Montgomery and a few of the others are a joke compared to the Blinn in Bryan.
> 
> ...


Yall still poking fun at VY , huh ? You may consider a different target at some point if you want to retain credibility

Vince Young never claimed to be a Rhodes scholar as I recall. Stll he's made more money with what talent he does posses than most of us will ever see.

ATM has put its share of mental midgets into the NFL. Believe me


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

notthatdeep said:


> The Aggie fashion police are at it again. Every year about this time they're shocked and offended that someone would wear a shirt that they aren't "entitled" to wear. Get a life.
> 
> *We want  ALMOST EVERYBODY to wear our shirts*.
> 
> Hook'em


OK, I'll take that last part back. This one is embarrassing:


----------



## driftwoodfisher (Oct 4, 2005)

I was just looking at 2cool and noticed something funny. Its is 2:44 and this is what I saw:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=300127
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=299721
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=296311
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=300223

sounds like someone does not like tsips, 
someones dog is sick (that collie from A$M)
the market place is ok?
best theft deterrent? that sounds like 
Someone is saying that the tsips made the dog sick because the stock market is not doing well because the government is steeling from us? Man I love football season. Hook"em


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Yeah BUT... if you go to TAMU for one semester aren't you immediately eligible to JOIN the Alumuni Assoc? The Guy that worked beside me for 3 years went to Harvard on the Brazos and got a local gal with child into his very first semester, 15years later is a Century Club Member and if he keeps donating $5,000.00 a year.... he'll end up a distinguished alumni....sad_smilessad_smilessad_smiles

and I'm the black sheep in my family... I'm the only one who didn't go to UT.

I went to Sul Ross and finished at Sam.... 

HOOK 'EM!


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

You want tsip gear go to any academy in San antonio, tu and cowboys gear only, more tshirt fans than you can shake a stick at


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

elpistolero45 said:


> Yeah BUT... if you go to TAMU for one semester aren't you immediately eligible to JOIN the Alumuni Assoc? The Guy that worked beside me for 3 years went to Harvard on the Brazos and got a local gal with child into his very first semester, 15years later is a Century Club Member and if he keeps donating $5,000.00 a year.... he'll end up a distinguished alumni....sad_smilessad_smilessad_smiles


You can donate to the association of former students and become a century club member regardless of if you are an alumni or not. Do you think any school would turn down money? Here is the form...notice that you can donate as either a former student, a parent, and friend/fan of the university, a staff member, etc.

https://www.aggienetwork.com/donate/default.aspx


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

They have to dress those UT fans in orange to keep cars from hitting them when they wander into the street. Kind of like road work barrels. :biggrin:


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Don't have any college T shirts.

But, I do have a Snow Globe with the Aggie Dog in it.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

HAHAHA - great video and good discussion. But I agree with others - If you didn't go to college (I didn't - I went to a 2yr school), that means I can't root for who I want or wear that teams merchandise? I am a die-hard aggie fan (Just FYI for this discussion). And I will never change!

So, I guess the real question is, how do you tell the "TShirt wearers that are just following the winning teams" from the "Die Hard (fill in school) fans" that wear those Tshirts???

T-BONE


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

Thank you TBONE and others for getting what I'm talking about. I was hoping some of the higher educated fans out there could give insight into this. Normally I pick them off with the "we are awesome and we are going to kill you on the field this year" comments. There the same ones that get all bent out of shape when you state a fact about there team that they don't know about that shows the parity in college football this year. Btw, does anyone else notice the preseason rankings once again suck. The only thing they got right was the aggies aren't yet a top 25 team. That's right I said it. They should be tuff, but do you really think we could beat an Alabama or Ohio state or Miami right now? If anything I think boomer and nu is front of the pack but man, on any given Saturday it's a coin flip--see vt, ok st, wv, and that list will keep growing. Just saying.
This year in san Antonio the Alabama gear is in full force with burnt orange. It's funny. How far down you think fla and Georgia apparel sales will drop this year?


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

Also for you die hard aggies, there is a way to watch them live on your computer. I did tonight and that was one weird game. I'll post a link next weekend so y'all can watch


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Been a "tshirt" fan since 1981 the old man went there and even worked as a professor for a few years. Its hard not to love a team when you have been watching them your whole life! I didn't have the grades or the want to to go to college just knew it wasn't for me but I am doing just fine in my line of work and don't have to pay on student loans every month. I agree after the horns won the national championship there were alot more "fans" to be seen but that is what happens when you win. I am a die hard horns fan and a die hard Cowboys fan and have never lived in Dallas just grew up watching them and that is my team of choice! I think its dumb to say that you can't be a fan if you didn't go there!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

marshmadness said:


> Been a "tshirt" fan since 1981 the old man went there and even worked as a professor for a few years. Its hard not to love a team when you have been watching them your whole life! I didn't have the grades or the want to to go to college just knew it wasn't for me but I am doing just fine in my line of work and don't have to pay on student loans every month. I agree after the horns won the national championship there were alot more "fans" to be seen but that is what happens when you win. I am a die hard horns fan and a die hard Cowboys fan and have never lived in Dallas just grew up watching them and that is my team of choice! I think its dumb to say that you can't be a fan if you didn't go there!


I don't think the point is to be rude to people who were raised on a team and continue to support them through thick and thin over the years. I think it is more aimed at ole bumpy who jumps on the bandwagon. Some of them aren't even from Texas, don't know anyone that went there, and they just want to like a team that has been winning a lot. "Texas has been winning, so shoot, I'm a Texas fan now. Wait, alabama won last year? Better buy all the bama gear I can."

One of my best friends will never go to A&M and has resigned himself to that, but his uncle played on the team and his family is all maroon. He works for the 12th Man and has raised more money for the school's athletics than anyone I know. Most diehard Aggie I will ever meet. If you are watching the game with him, you better wear a helmet because stuff starts flying across the room if the game isn't going well. Me...I love my Aggie football to death, but if we lose, we lose. Can't change it. I'll be upset, but it isn't going to ruin my night or week.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

That still doesn't explain the Aggie obsession with other peoples clothing. Maybe if the Horns start losing again I'll get it.


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Here we go again, I'll watch from the sidelines. Need something to read on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

You "teeshirt fans" are having a hard time getting it and that is exactly what the video is about. The guy is trying to do everything to justify being a UT fan, but actually MOST people doing the smack talking have only chosen UT because they kicking rear in the national spotlight and the UT gear can be bought in every ice house in the state of TX. The legitimate UT fans, not necessarily graduates, don't get their panties wrinkled when someone says something about UT. It's the bandwagon teeshirt fans that do that and rely on the "our team is better than yours" arguments. So cliche!


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

OK, I get it now....Aggie fashion experts get to decide what is proper attire for everybody else, LOL.

The only twisted panties I see here are the ones complaining about other people's clothing.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Who are the Aggies again? Seriously.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Funny video...LMAO!!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Lat22 said:


> Who are the Aggies again? Seriously.


 They're that college in Texas that turns out thousands of quality grads each year. Chances are, you work for one.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

'I don't watch the Titans very often, but when I do, Vince Young still sux."

The most interesting fan in the world


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

sweenyite said:


> They're that college in Texas that turns out thousands of quality grads each year. Chances are, you work for one.


There are quite a few wonderful universities in Texas that graduate many thousands of graduates as well. And yes, some of us actually make it all the way to boss status without the benefit of an ATM sheepskin on the wall.

Back in the day aggies walked around with an inferiority complex. Now they seem to over compensate and yammer on and on about how good and smart they are.

As a grad of SWTSU , I feel I have some perspective. Aggies constantly complain about how cocky and smug UT grads are. Lets just say that some of us feel that the modern day Aggie should take some of that keen observation ability and use it on themselves.

Oh yeah, and put up some more W's in the fall if you want respect and to sell T shirts.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

sweenyite said:


> They're that college in Texas that turns out thousands of quality grads each year. Chances are, you work for one.


Dude, aren't u a shift worker/operator at a plant. Thats a 2 year degree at the community college here in town. I hope you didn't waste 4 years of ATM to do that job. Just sayin.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Not knocking operators or anything. The PTEC course at the community college is sure to be way cheaper that any major university. I always joke with the ATM graduates, that there either gunna be a Vet or some thing like a AG teacher or ranch manager lol Like a military MOS upon graduation.

We have 2 aggie, 2 OU and 2 UT fans at my office. It makes for some fun bets/harrasment during the football season.


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Aggiemullet point well taken! No let me go back to harrasing my atm grad stupervisor!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

sea sick said:


> We have 2 aggie, 2 OU and 2 UT fans at my office. It makes for some fun bets/harrasment during the football season.


That must make for a lot of confusion in the drive thru!:bounce:


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd make sure they wrote there orders down on a sticky for ya, nuthin like getn your lunch and it's not the way you ordered it :slimer:


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

The people that get me are the fans that pop up after wards that you have known for years. Perfect example, guy here at work comes in after the superbowl with a Saints jersey. Proceeds to explain to everyone how he has been a fan for years, but yet has never worn a hat, shirt, jersey and could barely tell you who the coach is.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

sea sick said:


> Dude, aren't u a shift worker/operator at a plant. Thats a 2 year degree at the community college here in town. I hope you didn't waste 4 years of ATM to do that job. Just sayin.


 I didn't go to aTm. My brother and his wife did. I didn't need to, as you pointed out...I'm just a plant operator. Sure got your hackles up, though! 

That's okay, I make a good living anyhow.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I buy whichever t-shirts are cheapest....usually the plain white ones. After all, I just wear them under my coveralls....


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

sweenyite said:


> I buy whichever t-shirts are cheapest....usually the plain white ones. After all, I just wear them under my coveralls....


Didn't get my hackles up, I was just surprised to see a aggi excel that hi  And it's Hanes.

I was eating lunch at Hooters a few years back. I noticed behind the bar was a girl that I went to school with. She graduated the year before me.

She was her class validictorion. She graduated from UT with a Masters I believe, Bachelors for sure. And shes surving up wings n beer at Hooters lmao All that schoolin and smartz for "would you like that hot or mild" lol


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

bigdaddyriverrat said:


> The people that get me are the fans that pop up after wards that you have known for years. Perfect example, guy here at work comes in after the superbowl with a Saints jersey. Proceeds to explain to everyone how he has been a fan for years, but yet has never worn a hat, shirt, jersey and could barely tell you who the coach is.


Yellin who dat..... and wanted to eat cajun food for the rest of the week to lmao


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Well I'm now officially a Texan fan after that performance...unless of course Dallas wins tonight!

(Already got the tee to cover em both)


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Well I'm now officially a Texan fan after that performance...unless of course Dallas wins tonight!
> 
> (Already got the tee to cover em both)


Dude, I'm just glad you didn't say the "pee"...LMAO


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Well I'm now officially a Texan fan after that performance...unless of course Dallas wins tonight!
> 
> (Already got the tee to cover em both)


Just heard that you have to own season tickets,speak spanish, and eat menudo to be considered a legitimate Texans fan.

And if you are a Dallas fan, then you have to like fooodball, and watch telemundo to.... to be legit!!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Well I'm now officially a Texan fan after that performance...unless of course Dallas wins tonight!
> 
> (Already got the tee to cover em both)


 I am at work today... we listened on the radio... would have liked to have seen it. I wonder what that leg injury was... compound fracture?


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

Ok, so out of all the texans fans on here, who wanted kubiak fired the past couple years? Btw--he's an aggie, sat the bench for the broncos, coached the aggies, and is now a big fan of the texans. Only thing is, he doesn't have to by his texans apparel. 
My humble as I can make it opinion on the cowboys---your better off with any other college qb instead of romo. He can pick up the hot chicks, wish he could pick up his game on the field. Just my opinion.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Sounds like the Texans played a great game. I listened to the Titans on Sirius (even though I've never lived in Tennessee). Can't wait for the Sunday after Thanksgiving.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Darn, I cannot root for the Spurs any longer because I never worked for the franchise, and I no longer live in San Antonio... This sucks.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

sea sick said:


> Didn't get my hackles up, I was just surprised to see a aggi excel that hi  And it's Hanes.
> 
> I was eating lunch at Hooters a few years back. I noticed behind the bar was a girl that I went to school with. She graduated the year before me.
> 
> She was her class validictorion. She graduated from UT with a Masters I believe, Bachelors for sure. And shes surving up wings n beer at Hooters lmao All that schoolin and smartz for "would you like that hot or mild" lol


Since you cannot spell valedictorian, it's kinda ironic that you brought it up...


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

DMC said:


> Since you cannot spell valedictorian, it's kinda ironic that you brought it up...


I'm not slingin wings at Hooters either lol


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

I don't like basketball because I Hurt too many people in the paint. Can I root for the spurs? I live in san Antonio. I drive a silver truck. I listen to metalica's fade to BLACK. I have to be a spurs fan right? Spurs suck. And I don't like basketball. Been a Houston Oiler fan all my life. I am starting to like WATCHING the texans and I think the cowboys are a great team if they could just keep from choking. Lol.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

bluewateraggie said:


> I don't like basketball because I Hurt too many people in the paint. Can I root for the spurs? I live in san Antonio. I drive a silver truck. I listen to metalica's fade to BLACK. I have to be a spurs fan right? Spurs suck. And I don't like basketball. Been a Houston Oiler fan all my life. I am starting to like WATCHING the texans and I think the cowboys are a great team if they could just keep from choking. Lol.


Nope.You live in San Antonio. You have no home team to be a fan of as far as the NFL goes. Plus, since you were a Oilers fan all your life, you would be considered a band waggon fan if you decide to cheer for some1 else. Just turn off the tube, and hope and pray the Oilers decide to uproot from Tennassee, and change their name back to the Oilers, and the Texans move to Brownsville. Where they then change there name to the Tejanos lol


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, before this gets kicked over to team sports now that the Texans have kicked in: Texas isn't by any means the only school in the state selling T-shirts to "unauthorized" people: I know quite a few people that are so ate up with the aggies it's disgusting, and have never graced a classroom in College Station. Go to any town with a significant agricultural base in Texas and you're going to get people who didn't or never will make it past the tenth grade wearing maroon.... This cuts both ways pretty dang deep.. Texas is on a roll right now, and if they can make some jack selling T-shirts, that's great: A&M pretty much has always tried to claim the T-shirt monopoly in the state; there's more different aggie shirts and other paraphernalia out there than there are people to wear them.. I guess they're just going to get pissy if somebody tries to "horn" in on their apparel sales..


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

bluewateraggie said:


> I don't like basketball because I Hurt too many people in the paint. Can I root for the spurs? I live in san Antonio. I drive a silver truck. I listen to metalica's fade to BLACK. I have to be a spurs fan right? Spurs suck. And I don't like basketball. Been a Houston Oiler fan all my life. I am starting to like WATCHING the texans and I think the cowboys are a great team if they could just keep from choking. Lol.


Metallica is for Wankers....


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

sea sick said:


> I was eating lunch at Hooters a few years back. I noticed behind the bar was a girl that I went to school with. She graduated the year before me.
> 
> She was her class validictorion. She graduated from UT with a Masters I believe, Bachelors for sure. And shes surving up wings n beer at Hooters lmao All that schoolin and smartz for "would you like that hot or mild" lol


I'm guessing, that like many, she lost her job in this POS economy and doing what it takes to pay the bills. You should be impressed not belittling . A good friend of mine has two masters and was making $140 thousand a year, now she bar-tends since half her company was laid off. Funny, right....never make fun of what someone does for a living.

On a lighter note and back to the subject that has been hijacked numerous times,lol. I love how this turned into a Longhorn vs. Aggie battle, LMFAO!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

deke said:


> I'm guessing, that like many, she lost her job in this POS economy and doing what it takes to pay the bills. You should be impressed not belittling . A good friend of mine has two masters and was making $140 thousand a year, now she bar-tends since half her company was laid off. Funny, right....never make fun of what someone does for a living.
> 
> On a lighter note and back to the subject that has been hijacked numerous times,lol. I love how this turned into a Longhorn vs. Aggie battle, LMFAO!


Sorry deke, but no. She's been workin there since she graduated. Maybe had a "real job" for about a year,guess she couldn't hack it. But a nose job and 2 boob jobs later, she can serve you up a cold beer and hot wings. Just because you have a degree doesn't make you ambitious. Might mean your smart by the school standards. I've met plenty of idiots that had degrees.

I hope your friend finds a job soon, I know it's a life changing experience to lose your job.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Sorry I am a bit touchy on that subject. And you are right about lack of ambition, that makes me sick. To see someone that obviously has smarts and chooses to under achieve, I don't get it.

Now back to the topic at hand. Lets keep hearing from the band wagon brigade! LOL


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

deke said:


> Sorry I am a bit touchy on that subject. And you are right about lack of ambition, that makes me sick. To see someone that obviously has smarts and chooses to under achieve, I don't get it.


Ever think she might be doing exactly what she wants to do?


----------



## Clark Griswald (Nov 14, 2006)

Isnt George H Bush a aggie tshirt fan? lol


And back in the early to mid 90's there were more aggie tshirt fans in this state than there was anything else


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> Ever think she might be doing exactly what she wants to do?


Nope, I guess that never would cross my mind to do that. But you might be right.


----------



## flounder boy (Oct 26, 2006)

*?*

that is a funny video and i am what you refer to as a tshirt fan. i did not attend ut but have been a fan since i began watching football as a child, even during the lean years after darryl royal departed. i do not understand the logic behind criticizing someone for being a fan of a particular university. i guess by that logic, if you did not play for the oilers, texans, steelers etc..., you can not be a fan of that team? i do have a problem with the band wagon jumpers though. ut fans will continue to talk smack until another big 12 team does something noteworthy! let the fun begin.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

What now.


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

I would just like to throw out there that maybe the tshirt fans, and some, bona fide graduates (most from 1 university I can think of) are not all that different. They both desperately seek an identity and acknowledgment of said identity form the general public. Maybe it's one upmanship, or just a plain old insecurity complex. You've all met these folks, the cap, tshirt, car, bumper sticker, portions of their dwelling all sport the color, and or logo of their chosen university. While some of these folks may change who they support occasionally, it does not change the fact that if a university is that large of a part of who you are, you may want to examine your values.
Not judging, just a random opinion.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Heres my .02.....

Most of my family went to A&M, I did not but thats who I root for. When I say root, I mean pull for them in games....that doesnt mean rocking t shirts/updating facebook with GIG EM/ or getting into long winded conversations with others who represent their school...

If you are a parent, and your child goes to said school...you have all the right to wear any and all the schools colors you'd like...

Since Ive married my wife she says Im her "Honarary Bear", she went to Baylor. She has bought me t shirts from the bookstore in Waco and what not, and I wear them to play softball in, lounge around the house...but I will still always root for the Aggies (dont tell her tho)


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Pile On*



Roger said:


> Not being a Texas fan, that was kinda funny........


 BEING a Texas fan (and a graduate and TXEX Lifer), that was really funny - as if it were written from a Frat Rat perspective.


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

hahahahahahahha I just cant pass up an opportunity to post this pic. Sorry Ags. I will never understand it. Its a still from one of his music videos.


----------



## sbs5950 (Apr 3, 2008)

I graduated from A&M in '04 and don't mind tshirt fans from any school. Its the idiots that will deliberately single me out when I'm wearing my Aggie cap and proceed to talk massive **** about how much A&M sucks, blah blah blah. 

When I ask them when they graduated from Texas, 9/10 they didn't. THOSE are the idiots that give tshirt tsips a very bad name. :hairout:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

http://www.streetgangs.com/topics/2008/092108rising.html


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey, a lot of you Aggies are old enough to remember the mid 90's when you were winning. Y'all didn't complain then when your shirts outsold Longhorn shirts by a good margin. Y'all even led the country back then in FedEx shirts sold . . . but I digress 

Bluewateraggie - good point about beating Colt twice. I was ******. And you are also right about that game worrying me more than I care to admit. Texas lately has been playing that game for a BCS bowl bid, whereas that game is your whole season . . . and might even get you into the Cotton Bowl! Good game y'all played in that one last year, BTW. Ha 

But Colt led his team to one National Championship game, and was one play away from leading the team to a second. While he didn't start the MNC that Vince Young won, he was on THAT team, too.

In other words, the current Aggie football team members have similar experiences to him, for one year anyway, if they were on the team back in 1939. I am sure some of them are even still alive!

Finally, I note your concern over your lack of television coverage so far this year. Don't fear, you'll be on TV soon . . . after EVERY single team in D1 football has already been on TV. UTEP? Check. TCU? Check. Baylor? Check. SMU? Yep. Houston? Yup. Ditto for every single team in major college football in the entire United States except ONE. The Aggies. Can we haz TV plz? Nope. Sorry. That has to sting. Let that sink in for a minute . . .

I guess you need more t-shirt fans after all.

Hook 'em.

ediit - Whoops! Looks like I gave you too much credit. The bowl game last year for the Aggies was in Shreveport . . . so it wasn't the Cotton Bowl but rather the Weedeater/Target/Dixie Chicken Bowl. There's always next year!


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

So this whole discussion got me even more curious.

If we go back to the end of the Jackie Sherrill era in 1988, the Aggies have 3 bowl wins since then, one each over BYU , Michigan and TCU. But don't fret, you've only lost 12 times since then. That kind of perentage scares Mendoza.

So I started thinking that wasn't fair, so if we include the Sherrill years we can add a few more wins. But have to throw some losses in there too . . . and then there was that pesky NCAA penalty stuff . . . so, IF we ignore Fedex and go back to oh hell, let's just pick the year I was born - 1970. I'm a man, I'm (almost) 40! Oh, we're going to ignore 1950-1970 too, even though you did go to 3 bowls (THREE! In 20 years) and won 2. Whoop!

My math may be a bit off but about 5-3 over the period of 1970-1988. This was the golden years of Aggie football. Whoop, again.

That gets us to 8-15 in bowl games since 1970. _*This is your Aggie football tradition.
*_ 
Over this same time period, Texas has 3 BCS bowl victories, 2 National Championships, and an overall bowl record of 15-18. More impressively, our "golden years" of football beginning with the hiring of Mack Brown have produced:


2005 NCAA Football National Championship (game played in January, 2006)
2005 NCAA Football Coach of the Year
2005 Big 12 Conference Championship
2009 Big 12 Conference Championship
Big 12 Conference record 21 consecutive conference wins from 2004-2006.
Player awards at Texas under Brown include a Heisman Trophy winner (Ricky Williams), three Maxwell Award winners (Ricky Williams, Vince Young, Colt McCoy), two Davey O'Brien Award Winners (Vince Young, Colt McCoy), two Doak Walker Award winners, a Butkus Award winner, two Thorpe Award winners and four national player of the year honors. Texas has also had 23 All-Americans, 37 first-team All-Big 12 selections, three Big 12 Offensive Players of the Year, two Big 12 Conference Defensive Players of the Year and seven Big 12 Freshman of the Year honorees.
UT has posted back-to-back 11-win seasons, nine consecutive 10-win seasons and ten consecutive 9-win campaigns for the first time in school history
From 2001 through 2009, Brown has won 10 or more games each year. This is the longest active streak of seasons with 10+ wins in the nation.
Through 2009, the Longhorns under Brown were 26-13 against their four archrivals: Texas A&M, Oklahoma, Arkansas and Texas Tech.
The Longhorns are 8-4 in Bowl games under Brown.
With Bobby Bowden's retirement after the 2009 season, Brown is first among all active coaches with 20 consecutive winning seasons.

Since 1994, the Texas Longhorns have finished the year ranked every year except one, 16 times. The rankings have been 23,14,23,16,23,12,5,7,11,4,1,13,10,3,2,4.

Since 1994, the Aggies have been ranked 4 times total. The rankings have been 15,21,13,20.

Finally, lest I forget the Aggie vs. Texas angle, all time UT is 75-36-5 vs. the Aggies. Mack Brown has a 9-3 record versus A&M.

We're somewhat rebuilding this year though and if there's a year for you Aggies to get us, this is it. Good thing it's a home game, too. After this, Texas is loaded and bringing in back to back to back top 5 recruiting classes (this includes the class that are freshman now). As good as Brown has done recruiting for us, he's never done this good.

Hook 'em.


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

Game Day 'round here!!!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

justhookit said:


> Hey, a lot of you Aggies are old enough to remember the mid 90's when you were winning. Y'all didn't complain then when your shirts outsold Longhorn shirts by a good margin. Y'all even led the country back then in FedEx shirts sold . . . but I digress
> 
> Bluewateraggie - good point about beating Colt twice. I was ******. And you are also right about that game worrying me more than I care to admit. Texas lately has been playing that game for a BCS bowl bid, whereas that game is your whole season . . . and might even get you into the Cotton Bowl! Good game y'all played in that one last year, BTW. Ha
> 
> ...


Dude, you need to get a hobby or something. You put WAY too much thought into this.

And the video had nothing to do with Aggies vs Texas?! Funny how Texas, and A&M fans always go straight to bashing the other, no matter what the real topic was about.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

The bottom line is, UT , when it comes to recruiting, gets then pick of the litter. The biggest, the strongest, the fastest. Winning will do that, These talented kids, the blue chippers, from all walks of life, have aspirations of a NFL career, want to play on tv every week, want to contend for national championships. 
In pro sports, the weaker teams get the first draft picks, this is designed to make the sport more competitive, to eliminate dynasties . In the NCAA, the elite programs are always the prettiest girls at the dance.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

someone please explain to me why you call folks from the university of texas at Austin "t-sips"? personally, when someone says that around me, i kinda laugh and realize how stupid those people look. t-sip??? really, someone explain it?


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

deke said:


> Dude, you need to get a hobby or something. You put WAY too much thought into this.
> 
> And the video had nothing to do with Aggies vs Texas?! Funny how Texas, and A&M fans always go straight to bashing the other, no matter what the real topic was about.


An aggie posting up a video about UT and making fun of their t-shirt fans and throwing around "t-sip" (see post above, still looking for an answer)....i'd say that's some chit talk.

Hook'em
Class of '06


----------



## sbs5950 (Apr 3, 2008)

Calling Texas "Tsips" has to deal with back in WW2 when the entire Aggie student body was fighting in the war, while the vast majority of students at UT were still at home "sipping tea". Its all in good fun so quit getting your panties in a wad.

tu calls Aggies "Aggy", and I know exactly why you do.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

You call yourselves Aggies, pronounced the same as Aggy....unless you mean someone comes up to you and says "look at you, stupid 'A' 'G' 'G' 'Y'"??? Then i would agree, that would be ghey and i would make fun of my own kind for being just as stupid as anyone calling a longhorn a t-sip Also, if the entire Aggie student body was fighting in the war, wouldn't that mean you are saying that no one actually attended the school at that time?

Someone post up some pics of hot aggie football cheerleaders....?


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Pretty sure we put two holes in mccry's team over the seasons he was there. You may not admit it, but that Thanksgiving game scares the heck out of yall every year. You may beat tceh, owho, and whatever other team, but there is always that chance the Aggies are going to make yall leave that field disappointed. My dad who has just as much orange blood as the rest of yall sips never has fingernails after that game. Chews 'em all off he gets so nervous.


Yes it's true, the Aggies do play us tight on most thanksgivings. But a majority of the times the aggies lose. But if by the slim chance that the aggies win you would think they won the NC. It just seems that the aggies' whole season revolves around beating Texas on Thanksgiving. Maybe if they put forth effort during the rest of the season that they do on thanksgiving they would win more games and make it to s bowl game. Texas A&M is the only university that can think of that can lose every game but the one on thanksgiving and feel it was a successful season....lol. BTW I've always been a UT fan, even through the rough years so the bandwagon status doesn't fit me. Hook 'em Horns


----------



## Cody092083 (Jan 24, 2006)

.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

He went to wal mart and bought the shirt because it makes him feel good. Makes hin feel like he's associated with a winner.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

donf said:


> He went to wal mart and bought the shirt because it makes him feel good. Makes hin feel like he's associated with a winner.


Bingo, bottom line is everyone loves a winner. Like it or not as long as Texas is winning games, they will keep selling merchandise. We should worry more about getting our program on the right track and everything else will fall into place.

Bottom Finder
TAMU Class of '99


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Well said!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

At least a kid going to UT, A&M (or Baylor, Tech, TCU, etc.) stayed in Texas. Should we Horns and y'all Aggies be hating the real source of evil in the world, Oklahoma?


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

OK, we finally get it and apologize for being so insensitive to our fashion conscious brethern at aTm and TTU as to sell our shirts to unqualified fans. We now know that it has hurt you deeply.

The board of regents has decided therefore to require a student ID or proof of graduation before any more shirts are sold under the current license. We know that it will result in lower revenue requiring us to buy lower class linebackers next year and will not have as many hot starlets showing their stuff in orange and white. Also, without all these fans, we'll never get on TV again...kinda like you-know-who. But it will be worth it just to be accepted by our less fortunate brothers.

All real graduates of THE University of Texas (not you fakers that are spouses, children, parents, transfers or just grad students and post-doc fellows) are being asked to approach offending non-authorized posers and collect the shirts. It will be a tough job, but we have to think of all the crying mothers and hungry children in Lubbock and College Station that are suffering by our lack of oversight of this atrocious fashion situation.

Boo Hoo!


----------



## sbs5950 (Apr 3, 2008)

You still don't get it do you? Most Aggies don't mind the casual fan. Like everybody else has said, everybody loves a winner. What sets apart the typical Texas fan though is that 9/10 times, the person wearing the shirt didn't even sniff going to UT. Its the arrogance displayed towards other in state schools and the sense of entitlement you have. I love wearing my Aggie gear and I wear it with pride, and find it hilarious when some idiot starts blabbing off to me about how much "Aggy sucks", blah blah blah. I love the rivalry between the two schools, but only between 2 almuni of each. Don't go and talk massive **** about other schools when you went to Texas State or Austin C.C.. Hell I am almost finished with a MS from a UT branch school. :cheers:


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

I went to Wharton County Junior College

Aggy suqks !! 


Kelly


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

i've said it before on a long past thread and i'll say it again, because it's funny and true: aTm has the biggest case of penisenvy that exists in college football to this day. It's that simple!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I went to SFA, A&M sux and McAllen stinks, hows that for smack. By the way, the cartoon is about UT and Tech, I have been wondering why I haven't seen any short busses on the road anymore---there in College Station. rs


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Rusty S said:


> I went to SFA, A&M sux and McAllen stinks, hows that for smack. By the way, the cartoon is about UT and Tech, I have been wondering why I haven't seen any short busses on the road anymore---there in College Station. rs


LOL Rusty... :cheers:

Kelly


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Sadly, that cartoon completely depicts my sis-in-law and her idiot yankee husband. Neither are from Texas. Neither attended Texas (or any university within this state for that matter) yet they're the two biggest UT cheerleaders you'll ever meet. They moved here from Illinois and jumped on the UT bandwagon because it's fashionable to do so while in Austin. I suspect that if they ever move elsewhere they'll jump on some other bandwagon. DB's.


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

On a personal note, I grew up as a UT fan. Earl Campbell was a hero. I went to SWT on a football scholarship. My brother went to TTU on a football scholarship. We probably would have played for UT or TAMU had we been offered rides to those schools. If I was paying for my education and the choice was mine, I would have chose TAMU over UT because of the curriculum and it seems to be a bit more conservative than UT. 

And I don't own any college t-shirts, caps or bumper stickers.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Bocephus said:


> So...let me get this straight.
> 
> Unless you graduated from (fill in the blank) college your not supposed to wear a tee shirt in support of that school ?
> 
> ...


Sorry, but you are hereforth relegated to wearing the generic t-shirt and or sweatshirt. You know, the one made famous by John Belushi, the one that just says, "College"


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> An aggie posting up a video about UT and making fun of their t-shirt fans and throwing around "t-sip" (see post above, still looking for an answer)....i'd say that's some chit talk.
> 
> Hook'em
> Class of '06


Actually, since I MADE the video, and I went to TEXAS TECH not A&M, and it clearly states a date when the two teams, Tech and Texas were to play, I had my answer. What ever post you are talking about is exactly what I was talking about.



Rusty S said:


> By the way, the cartoon is about UT and Tech,


Thank you Rusty.


----------

